# Painting bedroom door brown



## mrsmorse (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi guys. Maybe someone here can give me some advice. I'm going to be painting my bedroom a caramel colour (Peanut Shell from Benjamin Moore) and I'm looking to paint the ceiling chocolate brown (Chocolate Truffle from Benjamin Moore also) to give it a really dark warm cozy feeling. I'm just not sure what to do about the baseboards, trim and doors. I'm thinking I need to paint the trim brown also, because a light colour will look odd and out of place. I have white vinyl windows, should I paint the windows too or just the wood trim around them?

The other question is when I paint the currently white door brown on the inside, where to do I stop the brown? The door is kept open almost all the time, so from inside the room you won't see the brown on the back of the door. I think the stark white door on the outside will look kind of blah, but if I paint the outside of the door brown, then the hallway trim would also need to be brown, but that wouldn't match the decor in the hallway. 

Has anyone run into this dilema before? What should I do?

Below is a photo of the colour scheme to give you an idea. I did it up in Benjamin Moore Personal Colour Viewer. The colours are much darker in real life than what they look like in the photo.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

If the room is this small I would do the trim in either the same color as the walls or one lighter unless it is really special and warrants the attention.

You do not want to try and paint the vinyl part of the window as the paint will not stick for long if at all. 

Paint the inside of the door and corresponding door frame and leave the other side of the door as it is.


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

If the trim and door is currently painted, then I'd paint them the same as the wall color. On the door, I'd only paint the side seen inside the room when door is closed.


----------

